# 1950 Model M



## pilot1st (Jun 7, 2004)

Evenin' Folks
I'm looking at a "completely restored" 1050 JD model M. I am a novice in recognizing a good vs not so good restoration. But, this puppy looks great. Where can I go to get market value for this tractor? If you care to comment....the asking price is $7000. And includes a nearly new woods belly mount finish mower and a plow. Thanks in advance for advice.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

pilot
Welcome to TF!
You can edit your post to correct the year by clicking on "edit" in the lower right hand corner, make the corrections and submit.

You can also delete the second thread about the same subject by "edit' then "delete"


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I haven't seen the tractor, but $7000 seems high to me. Unless the seller can show you some rarity about this tractor that makes it very special, I'd look elsewhere. Just because a guy spent $3000 on a super deluxe paint job doesn't make the tractor that much more valuable. An example would be if you put a $3000 high gloss hand rubbed laquer paint job on a Yugo with 100,000 miles on it. It's a nice paint job, but you will never get your money back. I'd be more interested in a tractor in primer grey with all new bearings, a professional motor rebuild, new tires, etc. What i'm saying is the quality of the parts, and repair work are more valuable than paint. Take the same Yugo, and put a new engine and transmission in it, new brakes, wheel bearings, fix the rust and update the interior where needed and it is worth more than the freshly painted worn out one.

Then again, maybe this guy has foolisly spent $7000 restoring this tractor and now thinks or needs to get his money out of it? Again as an example, it would not be hard to spend $10,000 totally restoring the above Yugo to be better than new. But in doing so, you have invested much more than anyone will ever pay for it. If you spend $10,000 on the Yugo for your own pleasure and satisfaction, that's great! It's yours to enjoy, but foolish to do if profit was the original goal.


----------



## fonman_4859 (Oct 18, 2007)

*john deere M*

Hi all, I agree that $7000 is very high. I have a 1948 JD M and buy a lot of parts off ebay. I see a lot of nice M's go thru there and most never go for more than $3500 to $4500 depending on how nice the restoration is. Just my two cents worth. I am currently working on restoring my M. Also have a 1966 JD 1010U and a 1980 Yanmar 1401D to play with.


----------

